# St marks scalloping



## bigjpw (Aug 1, 2011)

Taking the boat and family down to saint marks sunday and want to try scalloping never been scalloping were should we look my girls are looking foward to try and catch some any advice would be nice thanks


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 4, 2011)

bigjpw said:


> Taking the boat and family down to saint marks sunday and want to try scalloping never been scalloping were should we look my girls are looking foward to try and catch some any advice would be nice thanks


Turn left out the mouth of the river(right before you get to the tripod) and look for the armada. Ease in around the edge of them and spot you a few then get in. The meats are huge there this year. We'll be there. I monitor channel 14.


----------



## bigjpw (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks i seen some there 2 weeks ago while fishing it looked like a good spot maybee we catch a few cant wait


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck and be careful!


----------



## highway (Aug 8, 2011)

How did it go at St Marks?


----------



## bigjpw (Aug 9, 2011)

It went good i think for the first time trying we caught around 50 and had fun learning iam gone try it again in a few weeks


----------



## twtabb (Aug 9, 2011)

Take them to Cape San Blas. We had a group that picked up 16 gallons in about 2 hours. We also got a report that areas that you can walk to are getting picked over but boat only areas have plenty with big meat.


----------



## highway (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad you got to go but twtabb is right.  St Joe Bay is full of big meat scallops and it is not much farther to drive.  We did really well out of keaton earlier this year and even better in St Joe Bay .   I didn't get to go this past weekend and not sure about this one.  My best scallop partner is moving to college on Thursday  and I don't think he planning to come home much for a while.


----------



## Double Alt (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm planning on going to San Blas the last weekend of the season.  Will they all be picked over by then or will it be worth the time?


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 12, 2011)

Still should be plenty. We limited easily both days in Steinhatchee last weekend


----------



## bigjpw (Aug 22, 2011)

Went back to st marks and did very well the scallops were big and we caught our limit had a great time


----------



## highway (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad you found them,, Now maybe the fish well turn on !!!!!!


----------

